# Eclipse 3.2 und breite des Editors



## sorosch (28. Sep 2007)

Hallo

drückt man in Eclipse shift+strg+f, so wird doch in der Quellcode automatisch formiert. Es werden 80 Zeichen in der Breite genommen. Kann man diesen Wert ändern? Bestimmt - oder? Nur wo?

Vielen Dank
cu
George


----------



## Wildcard (28. Sep 2007)

In den Preferences kannst du das einstellen (wie alle anderen Formatierungen).


----------



## sorosch (28. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

das ist schon klar, die Frage ist nur wo. Ich habe schon ewig gesucht danach, aber leider nix gefunden....

Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen wo ich das finden kann?

Merci
George


----------



## Wildcard (28. Sep 2007)

gib Formatter in den Filter ein und editier das Template.


----------



## sorosch (29. Sep 2007)

Dank dir vielmals - aber irgendwie wird das nichts bei mir

Ich lege unter Java-->Code Style--> Formatter ein neues Profil an. Dann auf Edit:
Line Wrapping --> Maximum line width

Da gebe ich dann einen anderen Wert ein z.B. 150. Aber der Code wird nicht auf 150 Zeichen verbreitet 

Auch unter Comments gebe ich bei Line width 150 ein. Aber es funktioniert leider nicht

Naja - dank dir trotzdem vielmals

cu
George


----------



## Guest (29. Sep 2007)

Du musst dieses Profil auch deinem Projekt zuweisen.


----------



## sorosch (30. Sep 2007)

Habe ich eigentlich auch gemacht. Aber irgendwie wills nicht...

Naja dann eben nicht. 

Dank euch trotzdem recht herzlich.
cu
George


----------

